# 'Step Brothers'



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 21, 2009)

So I just finished watching this movie and these are my thoughts at current:

Holy shit, every joke was perfectly executed. John C. Reily and Will Ferrel are hilarious. Sometimes producers/writers just go for hilarity with no substance or plot/meaning but I enjoyed both the humor and the plot. I liked the insults most of all...like:

"Eat SHIT, Derek!"

"I T-bagged your drum kit"

"I'll shove that stupid hearing aid so far up your arse you'll be able to hear your colon producing SHIT"

 

Even the smallest of jokes just made me crack the fuck up:

"Hey..."

"Hey..."

"I'm Dale, but you can call me Dragon"

"I'm Brennan, but you can call me Night Hawk"

It reminded me of when I was five and I said to my 'girlfriend' "Lauren, I Have to tell you something...I'm Batman" (No shit, I said that). so anyway, go see this shit, for serious.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 23, 2009)

I freaking love this movie! It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 23, 2009)

It's the Catalina wine mixer! POW!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 23, 2009)

Karl Hungus said:


> It's the Catalina wine mixer! POW!



 "It's the *fuckin'* Catalina Wine Mixer" x3


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 23, 2009)

"Favorite dinosaur!"

Both: "Velociraptor!"  I freaking love Will Ferrel and John C. Reilly.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 23, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> "It's the *fuckin'* Catalina Wine Mixer" x3


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Sep 23, 2009)

just peep the avatar...one of the funniest men alive and also one of the funniest movies ever made...i've watched it way too many times and the part when their parents tell them both their getting jobs therapy and derek's selling the house and will ferrell just says "WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED" is like the funniest thing i've ever seen.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 23, 2009)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> just peep the avatar...one of the funniest men alive and also one of the funniest movies ever made...i've watched it way too many times and the part when their parents tell them both their getting jobs therapy and derek's selling the house and will ferrell just says "WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED" is like the funniest thing i've ever seen.



I fucking love Tim and Eric! Dr. Steve Brule is funny as fuck! T&E is my favorite show.


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 24, 2009)

After wanting to see this for ages I recently picked it up in a sale last weekend for £3 and it's the best £3 I've ever spent, the bunk bed scene is so obvious but it fucking cracks me up bigtime! Boats "N" Hoes!!


----------



## MikeH (Sep 24, 2009)

"So.......aside from the damage to the boat...which we will fix, how do you think it went?"

"This house is a fucking prison!"
"On planet bullshit!"
"In the galaxy of this sucks camel dicks!"


One of my favorite movies of all time!


----------



## Arminius (Sep 24, 2009)

The part with the lumberjack had me on the floor


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Sep 24, 2009)

The Dad said:


> When I was a kid, when I was a little boy, I always wanted to be a dinosaur, I wanted to be a Tyrannosaurus Rex more than anything in the world, I made my arms short and I roamed the back yard, I chased the neighborhood cats, I growled and I roared, everybody knew me and was afraid of me, and one day my dad said "Bobby you are 17, it&#8217;s time to throw childish things aside" and I said "OK Pop", but he didn't really say that he said that "Stop being a fucking dinosaur and get a job."


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 24, 2009)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> just peep the avatar...one of the funniest men alive and also one of the funniest movies ever made...i've watched it way too many times and the part when their parents tell them both their getting jobs therapy and derek's selling the house and will ferrell just says "WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED" is like the funniest thing i've ever seen.



"You're supposed to spit it out... but no way jose am I spitting this stuff out, it tastes like fruit!"

..or did you ever see the episode where he gives you advice on what to do in your "lonesome"? If not, fucking watch it, its unbelievably stupid and therefore hilarious.

The Tim and Eric show is so fucking retarded I can't even comprehend the stupidity sometimes, which is precisely why its great.



I love both of these men, they're fucking hilarious.

Step Brothers is probably my favorite movie of all time.

"I'm literally gonna drill a hole in the side of your bass drum and fuck it!"

"Are you fucking high?! Its Shark Week!"

"You don't even look good while you're singing"

"This food makes me sad."

"Grandma, did you cook these potatoes? They taste like shit."

"As soon as you close your eyes I'm gonna punch you square in the face."

"...and she grabs my weiner -" "Shut the fuck up!!!"

"Alright, now I'm starting to think the suits are kinda fucked up.."

"He got Hulk Hands and I got a wallet? This is horse shit!"

"Do you wanna go do Karate in the garage?" "YUP!"

"I just want to roll you up into a little ball and shove you up my vagina, and you can just live there. Sometimes I'll feel a little tickle and I'll know its just you, inside my vagina." 

"I honestly thought he was going to rape me."



Aysakh said:


> The part with the lumberjack had me on the floor



"I traveled 400 miles to give you my seed."

Holy shit


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 24, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> "You're supposed to spit it out... but no way jose am I spitting this stuff out, it tastes like fruit!"
> 
> ..or did you ever see the episode where he gives you advice on what to do in your "lonesome"? If not, fucking watch it, its unbelievably stupid and therefore hilarious.
> 
> The Tim and Eric show is so fucking retarded I can't even comprehend the stupidity sometimes, which is precisely why its great.



I know, T&E is stupid but hilarious, the way they execute the stupidity is pure genius. It's definitely my favorite show that's a comedy. Spagett is one of my favorite characters. I've literally seen every episode countless times. 

On-Topic: Step Brothers is definitely my favorite movie of all freaking time.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 28, 2009)

I must watch this Tim and Eric show. You guys are right though, I watched Step Brothers a while ago and while I found it funny as shit I haven't watched it since. I believe I'm going to go watch it again. Cheers for the reminder. All those quotes are absolute gold.


----------

